# 2013 Specialized Roubaix Pro SL4



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

JUst purchased the Frame and fork and put Ultegra 6700 on it with the compact crank and HED Ardenne's CL C2 Wheels.
Selling my 2008 Sworks Roubaix


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

Very nice… I thought about doing almost the same build.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had it so far for 2 weeks, I've only ridden it a few times nice ride, more aggressive then the previous roubaix's.


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats! Looks great..


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Took it on a nice 25 mile ride on Sunday and it rode very nice, the bike difinetley takes off faster from a dead stop, the only issue is the seatpost slipping so I took out the post and put some TACX carbon paste in the seat tube where you insert the seatpost have not ridden it yet since then i did mark the insertion spot in case it drops again, had this issue with my 2008 and I switched to a different brand of carbon seatpost and never had the issue.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the color, too bad you have to buy the bare frame to get it on the SL4. 

What saddle is that?


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Fizik Aliante


----------

